# [2007] Virginia - Careful Starting 7/1



## Timeshare Von (Jul 1, 2007)

*"Beginning Sunday, Virginia is adding new civil charges to traffic fines. They range from $750 to $3,000 and will be added to existing fines and court costs. The civil penalty for going 20 mph over the speed limit will be $1,050, plus $61 in court costs and a fine that is typically about $200."*  

http://news.aol.com/story/_a/virgin...t/20070701103509990001?ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## Marvin (Jul 1, 2007)

*Civil fines*

These fees only apply to Virginia residents, so you out there in Iowa and other places do not have to worry about these new fines, even if you do get caught!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 2, 2007)

I read that in the article.  It would stink to live there now, facing those types of civil fines for speeding.


----------



## Don (Jul 2, 2007)

Technically, 20 MPH over the posted speed limit is reckless driving not speeding.  I tried searching the on line version of the Virginian Pilot ( SE VA newspaper) and couldn't come up with anything. I tried several different things to search for, but got no results.  Marvin doesn't show where he lives, but perhaps a present day Virginian can enlighten us.  I've been gone too long to be of any help here.


----------



## momofmnm (Jul 2, 2007)

We were pulled over on our way to the Massanutten resort last week for using a radar detector. We didn't know it was illegal in VA (we're from NJ). Any idea how much it'll cost us? They haven't processed our paperwork yet.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 2, 2007)

It was in the Daily Press this weekend and on our news.  Yes, it ONLY applies to Virginia residents (what kind of crap is that?  ) and even if you are living in Virginia, but register your car elsewhere, such as many military members do, it does not apply to you.  Only to those who live in Virginia and hold a VA DL.

So come to Virginia and speed away- you'll get a ticket and a fine, but not nearly as much as a VA resident. :annoyed:


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 2, 2007)

momofmnm said:


> We were pulled over on our way to the Massanutten resort last week for using a radar detector. We didn't know it was illegal in VA (we're from NJ). Any idea how much it'll cost us? They haven't processed our paperwork yet.



In one US Circuit Court of Appeals, a radar detector has been ruled to be a consitutionally protected form of communication, and thus cannot be prohibited, but Virginia is not in that circuit.  Somehow, if the issue went to the US Supreme Court, I cannot see them upholding a similar decision.


----------



## NTHC (Jul 2, 2007)

A friend of mine had the same thing happen recently(she is from GA). Total for everything was $95.  I am just curious to know how you get a speeding ticket with a radar detector??? Do our police have a way of knowing that you have one??

Cindy


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 2, 2007)

I wish NJ would do this. Why? In a state where taxes, auto insurance, utilities, etc, are forcing all but the wealthy to move out, it would be a tremendous amount of revenue, if the Police just enforce the rules on the books. Of course, it would have to be kept out of the hands of the politicians.

Just think of all the speeders, red light runners,smokers who throw butts out the car windows (just who is supposed to pick them up?), folks who make right turns where "no right turn" signs are posted. Those who go straight on left turn only, squeeze into a line of traffic on exit only lanes. Talking on cell phones while driving, parking in handicap spaces. I could think of a lot more.

Having lived here for over 35 years, I for one am sick of the "my needs are all that matters" attitude a large percentage of drivers in NJ.


----------



## geekette (Jul 2, 2007)

Indiana has a law against tossing ciggie butts out the window.  It's steep, too, 4 digits.  I just don't remember if it's $1000 or $5000.  I don't smoke anymore, and always used the ash tray (when I was young someone told me about bunnies choking on filters).

Whether it's enforced or not, you don't see it happening anymore.  It came about because of some horrific incident where a stogie flung out by one came into another's car.


----------



## KenK (Jul 2, 2007)

Our NJ seagulls pick up those butts.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 2, 2007)

NTHC said:


> A friend of mine had the same thing happen recently(she is from GA). Total for everything was $95.  I am just curious to know how you get a speeding ticket with a radar detector??? Do our police have a way of knowing that you have one??
> 
> Cindy



Yes, most of them are equipped with detectors that pick up radar detectors.  In the past few years they've gone pretty high tech.  With their radar guns, they could pick up the speed in a pack of cars, not 100% which car.  Now, using LIDAR, they can pick out the one car that is speeding.

Just to clarify from my previous post, the new laws don't upset me, it's the selective enforcement that I don't support, only targeting Virginians.


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jul 2, 2007)

As one who lives in the Commonwealth of Virginia I am not happy about these civil registration fees in addition to the traffic fine.

These new fees were solely enacted to help pay for the new highway bill here in VA.  It was Richmond's way of avoiding a tax increase to pay for road construction.

What's worse is that I guy doing 75 MPH in a 55 MPH zone pays $3,000 in fees plus the fine under the law......but a DUI pays only $2,000 in fees plus the fine......why, because 20+ in now considered Reckless Driving......while DUI is not.......makes zero sense to me.

Best way to do this would have been to raise fines across the board so everyone, even out of staters would pay and everyone would have clarity on the total fine picture.

Good news, lots of folks here in the Commonwealth, good and bad driver are speaking out on this.


----------



## Jeni (Jul 2, 2007)

Steel5Rings said:


> As one who lives in the Commonwealth of Virginia I am not happy about these civil registration fees in addition to the traffic fine.
> 
> These new fees were solely enacted to help pay for the new highway bill here in VA.  It was Richmond's way of avoiding a tax increase to pay for road construction.
> 
> ...



Agreed- and some state legislators are now saying, "wait until the backlash comes when Mr. and Mrs. Average Joe get hit with these fines and fees."


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jul 2, 2007)

Bruce W said:


> I wish NJ would do this. Why? In a state where taxes, auto insurance, utilities, etc, are forcing all but the wealthy to move out, it would be a tremendous amount of revenue, if the Police just enforce the rules on the books. Of course, it would have to be kept out of the hands of the politicians.
> 
> Just think of all the speeders, red light runners,smokers who throw butts out the car windows (just who is supposed to pick them up?), folks who make right turns where "no right turn" signs are posted. Those who go straight on left turn only, squeeze into a line of traffic on exit only lanes. Talking on cell phones while driving, parking in handicap spaces. I could think of a lot more.
> 
> Having lived here for over 35 years, I for one am sick of the "my needs are all that matters" attitude a large percentage of drivers in NJ.



Well, NJ has tried this...It was called the NJ Insurance Surcharge Programs....you paid your fine, then you paid an insurance surcharge for 3 years.....the end result was that the state just about killed off the auto insurance business in the state and your rates went sky high.....why?  Becuase the poor and bad drivers just started to drive without insurance and the folks who had coverage got soaked even more......man I was glad to leave NJ.   I insure 3 cars in VA for the price of one in NJ.


----------



## Kozman (Jul 2, 2007)

*Virginia Fines*

Here is a list of the 'crime' and fines.  What a never ending list of offenses!!

http://www.courts.state.va.us/publications/hb_3202.pdf


----------



## momofmnm (Jul 3, 2007)

NTHC said:


> A friend of mine had the same thing happen recently(she is from GA). Total for everything was $95.  I am just curious to know how you get a speeding ticket with a radar detector??? Do our police have a way of knowing that you have one??
> 
> Cindy



We weren't speeding, maybe even driving slower than the speed limit. The trooper had a detector for radar detectors and it picked up our signal. I noticed that most of the traffic lights have cameras. Do they pick up speeding cars? If so, how and to whom do they issue tickets?


----------



## Don (Jul 5, 2007)

The cameras only catch those who run red lights.  I'm glad I left.  It seems VA has become a state wide speed trap.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 5, 2007)

Don said:


> I'm glad I left.  It seems VA has become a state wide speed trap.



Yep when that reputation was known for the stretch of I95 between F-Burg and Doswell . . . and area around the Richmond by-pass in Hanover County between the "loop" and I64


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that the drunks also get their insurance doubled for 3+ years which is worse than any fine. Speeders see a 20-30% increase.

Frankly, tough enforcement works. It's what cleaned up NYC crime and drivers in NJ (and in adjoining states) are much too lax.

Cigarrete butts are small, I've seen people through out their McDonald's garbage while driving along.

This is the price we must pay for clean and safe roads. if you're not guilty, you have nothing to fear.


----------



## noahwayy (Jul 10, 2007)

If you can't pay the fine, don't commit the crime - or something like that.  

One other change in VA law effective 7/1 that may trip up unsuspecting folks, both in-state and out-of-state, is the new boster seat requirement.  Kids must stay in a booster seat until age 8, unless they have a note from their doctor.  I don't know what the age is in other states, but 8 seems kind of old to me.


----------



## Nancy (Jul 10, 2007)

*Speeders*

What was maddening traveling VA interstates this weekend,  was we in state residents were staying within the speed limit and many out of state vehicles were sailing past us.  Doesn't seem fair.  (Not minding the fine, but it should be for all, not just VA residents!)

Nancy


----------



## Don (Jul 13, 2007)

Jeni said:


> Agreed- and some state legislators are now saying, "wait until the backlash comes when Mr. and Mrs. Average Joe get hit with these fines and fees."


The backlash has come, read it here.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2007)

Timeshare Von said:


> I read that in the article.  It would stink to live there now, facing those types of civil fines for speeding.




But you only face those fine is you're caught speeding. Otherwise I don't see a change in living in VA. 

I do agree that not penilizing out of state drivers the same way they're hitting in state drivers is idiotic. I guess they didn't want to hurt tourism in VA and they figure more tourist speed.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 13, 2007)

Don said:


> The backlash has come, read it here.



While I might agree that the fines being for VA residents only is ridiculous, I also agree with the last quote of the article.

""It is important to remember most of these enhanced fees only apply to a small percentage of motorists who engage in criminal, reckless driving that causes accidents and injures and kills other people," Hall said."

If you're not driving recklessly, and I'm sorry but 20 mph over the speed limit is reckless, then you're not paying the fines. I know that it's realtively often that I'm overtaken by some idiot driving down the highway likes it's a race track. If I miss them in my rearview mirror or by checking over my shoulder when I change lanes, it's not just their lives that are at stake. Driving fast means some degree of weaving in and out of traffic or being unable to stop in the event of a traffic slow down. Working in a level 1 trama hospital I've seen the results far to often.

Another VA senator put it this way. It's a totally voluntary tax. Makes sense to me but if it's good for VA residents then it's good for everyone else as well.


----------



## noahwayy (Jul 16, 2007)

The legislature would have liked to impose the fees on out-of-staters, too, but there were complications.  If they called them "fines, then the money has to go to the state literary fund (according to the sate constitution) rather than to build roads, which would defeat the whole intent.  By calling them civil fees, they can spend the money on road building, but can not impose them against non-residents.  That's my understanding, anyway.  There will be many efforts to change the law in 2008, including an attempt to amend the constitution, no doubt.  Meanwhile, don't drive like an idiot and you'll be OK.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 16, 2007)

Are there any other states in the United States with double driving standards?


----------



## noahwayy (Jul 16, 2007)

pedro47 said:


> Are there any other states in the United States with double driving standards?



Just to clarify, out-of-state drivers are subject to all the same traffic laws, fines and punishment as Virginia drivers.  It's only the new add-on civil fees that will not apply to non-Virginians.  It will still be a very bad idea, and very expensive, for a non-Virginian to get caught driving drunk or recklessly in Virginia.

I don't know whether any other states have this type of situation. I doubt it.  If Va's constitution didn't require all fines to go to the state literary fund, this wouldn't be an issue.  The law as a whole (which is MUCH more than driving fees) is an example of legislative sausage making at its best.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 16, 2007)

Perhaps the most common difference in treatment relates to revocation or suspension of a driver's license (e.g., for DUI). A state can revoke or suspend a resident's license, but not a nonresident's license.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 3, 2010)

*It's Not Just Virginia -- Speed Photo-Trap Being Set Up In South Carolina.*

That's according to a recent internet news story.  

Vehicle speed will be recorded.  The license plate & driver's face will be photographed.  Violation notices will go out by mail.

Assuming the story is true, it will be a good idea to heed the I-95 speed limit in the vicinity of Ridgeland SC. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## pedro47 (May 3, 2010)

Please drive the posted speed limit in Emporia,VA  heading North or South to I-95.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 3, 2010)

I95 between F-burg and the NC border has always been a well known speed trap zone . . . I even remember my first AAA TripTik back in like 1980 forewarning about enforcement activities throughout that area of the state.


----------



## Don (May 4, 2010)

pedro47 said:


> Please drive the posted speed limit in Emporia,VA  heading North or South to I-95.


Also east/west on Rt. 58 from Emporia to Suffolk.


----------

